# Sickel Cell Crisis



## Gemini18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Where can I find any information on sickel cell crisis on this Forum?


----------



## LLovett (Apr 9, 2009)

What type of info are you looking for?

If you want a dx code, it would be listed in the 282.6X series. Otherwise you can use the search option and see if there are any other posts pertaining to sickle cell crisis.

Laura, CPC


----------



## Gemini18 (Apr 9, 2009)

katmryn78 said:


> What type of info are you looking for?
> 
> If you want a dx code, it would be listed in the 282.6X series. Otherwise you can use the search option and see if there are any other posts pertaining to sickle cell crisis.
> 
> Laura, CPC



Hi Laura,

I did a search and nothing came up.


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 9, 2009)

Gemini18 said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> I did a search and nothing came up.





I did a search using google and found alot of information. 

Also, it is listed in the ICD-9 book in the alphabetic index, the tabular list specifies the fifth digits (ie crisis).

I hope this helps.


----------

